# comb/chunk honey



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I always have people say "do you eat the wax?" I mention that when spread on toast I have just eaten it and when sucking on a big chunk, I'll spit it out when the honey is gone. But to be honest, what do others do with comb honey, I have not a clue.

So what do you say?


----------



## skruzich (Oct 9, 2003)

I chew the comb and swallow it after i get all the honey out.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I do what you do. I eat it with bread or toast, but I spit out the wax when I eat it straight. It's just what seems natural to me. The wax won't hurt you any but has no nutritional value to people.


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

I chew and spit.

Sorta makes me feel like a ball player.

tom


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

I eat it all as long as the comb is tender.


----------



## DeadAhead (May 2, 2003)

Not to change the subject, but since your already talking about comb honey, I have a question about pricing comb honey. What is considered to be a fare price for a chunk of comb honey about 4 in. x 6 in. ? Is it priced per pound or just priced as is? Thanks!


----------

